# as tired as I / as me



## ciruelita

*Hola!! estoy confundida como es *

*you are not as tires as me *

*or*

* you are not as  tired as I *

*or*

*you are not tired like me*


----------



## Bilma

You are not as tired as I am.


----------



## autonauta

Sería "as me" para ese contexto


----------



## ciruelita

ya me confundieron!! entonces cual?


----------



## Triticum

You are not as tired as I (am). 

You are not as tired as me (am).  

Sometimes, it's more common to hear things said incorrectly than correctly:

"Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me" sounds better than
"Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like I," doesn't it?


----------



## autonauta

oh my... then I'm so sorry. I always believed it was "as me". Sorry!


----------



## Triticum

Don't worry about it too much, autonauta, many, if not most, native English speakers would agree with you.


----------



## ciruelita

Thanks guys!!!

*pero y entonces como dirian?* *no eres tan inteligente como yo pense*

*I would say You are not as intelligent as I thought* *am I right?*

*or if I just want to say* *no eres tan inteligente* *como lo dirian?*


----------



## Triticum

Yeah, you got it right:
You're not as intelligent as I thought.
No eres tan inteligente = You're not so smart.


----------



## mompracem

*no eres tan inteligente como yo pense

You are not as smart (intelligent) as I thought
 Me ganó Titicum
 *


----------



## Bilma

ciruelita said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> *Pero y entonces ¿Cómo dirían?* N*o eres tan inteligente como yo pensé*
> 
> *I would say You are not as intelligent as I thought* *am I right? *
> 
> *or if I just want to say* *no eres tan inteligente* ¿Cómo* lo dirían? *
> *You are not that intelligent.*


 
I hope that helped


----------



## M.mac

Triticum said:
			
		

> You are not as tired as I (am).
> 
> You are not as tired as me (am).
> 
> Sometimes, it's more common to hear things said incorrectly than correctly:
> 
> "Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me" sounds better than
> "Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like I," doesn't it?


 
Hmm, Triticum I believe that is called language change when more people say it "incorrectly" than "correctly" and it becomes part of normal usage. I would say it is then no longer "incorrect". 

*You are not as tired as I* While this is technically correct it sounds very stilted and I wouldn't advise anyone to say it in spoken English.

*You are not as tired as me.* In common usage among native speakers. This is better than the first option in spoken English.

*You are not as tired as I am.* I agree with Bilma, this is the best solution as it satisfies both requirements of "accuracy" and usage.

I hope that helps!


----------



## plutonianstraw

M.mac is it really correct to say "You are not as tired as I".  I is always used as a subject and me is always as the object.  Is I a subject as well as you in this sentence? This is really making me question my English grammar... If you could explain I would be most delighted!!

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## plutonianstraw

Jaja... And a lot of things that are horribly incorrect are now found in the dictionary as slang terms because they're so widely used like funner and ain't... ¡Me da vergüenza!


----------



## ciruelita

*I got it now thanks guys*


----------



## M.mac

> M.mac is it really correct to say "You are not as tired as I". I is always used as a subject and me is always as the object. Is I a subject as well as you in this sentence? This is really making me question my English grammar... If you could explain I would be most delighted!!


 
Good god no, I can't explain it but a very good question, nonetheless. I guess I was taking Triticum's word for it as s/he seemed to be well aquainted with his/her grammar book.

I am starting so suspect it might be a _hypercorrection,_ if that is the right term. What I mean is that people try to overcorrect when in fact it was not wrong in the first place. When someone says *you are not as tired as I* or a similar construction, it sounds to me very toffee-nosed English upper-class. However, it might be that the person using it is just trying to sound upper-class, when in fact real upper-class English people may not use this construction at all! (Do they? I don't know.) 



> a lot of things that are horribly incorrect are now found in the dictionary as slang terms because they're so widely used


 
Can I just state that I believe "incorrect" and "widely used" are a contradiction in terms. I think these non-standard usages are either differences in dialect (as with ain't) or examples of language change, as I mentioned earlier. It might help if I give you my definition of correct grammar, so you know where I am comimg from:

correct grammar = what the majority of native speakers use, at any given time (or the majority of that dialect's speakers)

Many grammar books take a long time to catch up with usage...


----------



## Bilma

M.mac said:
			
		

> Can I just state that I believe "incorrect" and "widely used" are a contradiction in terms. I think these non-standard usages are either differences in dialect (as with ain't) or examples of language change, as I mentioned earlier. It might help if I give you my definition of correct grammar, so you know where I am comimg from:
> 
> *correct grammar = what the majority of native speakers use, at any given time (or the majority of that dialect's speakers)*
> 
> Many grammar books take a long time to catch up with usage...


 

I am sorry, I do not agree. I am not even a native English speaker and I hate to see how the language is "changing" with huge grammar and spelling mistakes like _*he don't. *_
It is happening with both English and Spanish, what a shame! but in our hands we have the power to stop it right here in this forum.


----------



## M.mac

Good! I was hoping that someone was going to contradict me, I'm willing to be persuaded - but so far I'm not!  

Here's another thorny one: if it a student of English who says "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe yes)

If it is the entire native speaker population of an English-speaking community who say "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe no)

More opinions please...


----------



## Soy Yo

M.mac said:
			
		

> Good! I was hoping that someone was going to contradict me, I'm willing to be persuaded - but so far I'm not!
> 
> Here's another thorny one: if it a student of English who says "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe yes)
> 
> If it is the entire native speaker population of an English-speaking community who say "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe no)
> 
> More opinions please...


 
"He don't" is not good English whether the entire community says it or not.  It may be acceptable in that community but it remains "terrible" English.


----------



## mompracem

I believe that missuses of language are common, thouhg not right.
In spanish, in Argentina, it became usual to say, for example: "si yo tendría" instead of "si yo tuviera"
It's commonly used, but sounds horrible and it's incorrect.


----------



## M.mac

> "He don't" is not good English whether the entire community says it or not. It may be acceptable in that community but it remains "terrible" English.


 
Yes, I agree it sounds terrible. I was a more intereted in the point of when does non-standard usage become standard over time and by weight of numbers, than in the specific example.


----------



## loladamore

M.mac said:
			
		

> I was a more intereted in the point of when does non-standard usage become standard over time and by weight of numbers, than in the specific example.


 
I think it also depends on _who_ uses non-standard forms. *Ain't* has been around for centuries yet it remains non-standard and is generally considered to be incorrect. Ah, so I have no answer, do I. Just another criterion.

Oh, and I also suspect that *you are not as tired as I* is a hypercorrection. I would definitely stick *am* on the end. Although in the privacy of my own home I would probably say *as me*...


----------



## moirag

"You are not as tired as I" is technically correct, but very few people would say this. "You are not as tired as I am " is OK, and "You are not as tired as me" is OK, too. Whoever doesn't like language change will inevitably suffer, because the fact is... we simply don't speak or write the same as 1,000 years ago. "Not as tired as me" has been around a long time among most speakers, therefore it is "acceptable" and normal, whereas "not as tired as I" would stand out. Not so "He don't", which would place you in a sub- group, it's not mainstream(yet?). It's all a question of time....but, then, isn't life?


----------



## Bilma

M.mac said:
			
		

> Good! I was hoping that someone was going to contradict me, I'm willing to be persuaded - but so far I'm not!
> 
> Here's another thorny one: if it a student of English who says "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe yes)
> 
> If it is the entire native speaker population of an English-speaking community who say "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe no)
> 
> More opinions please...


 

It is a mistake!


----------



## plutonianstraw

M.mac said:
			
		

> Good! Here's another thorny one: if it a student of English who says "he don't", is it a mistake? (I believe yes)


 
That will always be incorrect English because it is the improper conjugation of the verb to do with the subject he.  Do is the third person plural and does is the third person singular which is what should be used with the subject he/she.  Therefore is is considered bad English to use this form, but I have heard it used nonetheless...


----------



## Noli

I´m astonished.... Is it for real that people say "he don´t"???¿¿¿
I can´t believe you guys.... But if that´s true, it´s only a matter of opinions. I mean, if a big number of people use incorrect words with their language (English/Spanish...whatever), it would only be happening in that place and it will become usual for them. I´d rather say beside that I understand it... who of us doesn´t use any slang? I don´t believe it would be applied for the whole language usage, but I respect the idiom of the place. That´s why there exist the Real Academies of the different languages, to mark the correct usage of words and expressions.
Don´t you think?¿
Regardssss


----------



## Bilma

Noli said:
			
		

> I´m astonished.... Is it for real that people say "he don´t"???¿¿¿
> I can´t believe you guys.... But if that´s true, it´s only a matter of opinions. I mean, if a big number of people use incorrect words with their language (English/Spanish...whatever), it would only be happening in that place and it will become usual for them. I´d rather say beside that I understand it... who of us doesn´t use any slang? I don´t believe it would be applied for the whole language usage, but I respect the idiom of the place. That´s why there exist the Real Academies of the different languages, to mark the correct usage of words and expressions.
> Don´t you think?¿
> Regardssss


 
You can hear that a lot if you visit Texas


----------



## plutonianstraw

Bilma said:
			
		

> You can hear that a lot if you visit Texas


 
Jajaja... I live in Minnesota and I hear it all the time... Just spend some time in the cities...


----------



## Txiri

I´m with Moirag.

Although the grammar may be incorrect with "... as x as me ...", it is still very very frequently used-- and therefore "sounds" to native speakers as if correct.  If you are going to correct to proper grammar, then use the auxiliary after the subject pronoun:  "as x as I am"

Conversely, using the object pronoun in other samples that came to mind (while I was reading the thread), I would NOT use the object pronoun in place of the subject pronoun.
To wit:  "Your cousin isn´t as good-looking as he is".  The structure is the same.  By rights, the solutions should be equal.  But I don´t like the alternative "not as good-looking as *him*" , although I will recognize that some speakers use this, too.

I have a feeling the native ear favors the least number of syllables, and that´s why we "allow" the "as x as me" construction.  Plus, it´s very prevalent!  But based on the comparable structure with he and goodlooking, and the ear saying "no", I´m willing to wager it´s incorrect grammar.


----------



## Elibennet

For all those who don´t like language change, why don´t you speak greek, sanscrit or latin? They never change because nobody speaks them. If language were static we would still be speaking the way people spoke in Chaucer´s times. This wouldn´t be better nor worse, just unnatural. The bad thing is that language is a social marker,  so those who don´t have access to education will speak the lower register and will have no option.


----------

